# Baby gender scan



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

BOY!!!

I'm so excited - I would have been just as excited if it was a girl, it's just so nice knowing   

I will put scan pics and an update on my blog over the weekend for anyone that follows it.

Now I need your help. My favourite boys names have always been Henry and Noah. My OH has decided that he doesn't like them (he did, now he doesn't). Other names on the list are Finn, Bobby and Sebastian (James's favourite, but I'm worried it sounds too pretentious?). I like names that are real, but not toooooo common.

Give me ideas! You're always good at this


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Are we talking a two legged baby rather than a four legged?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Congratulations! Are we talking a two legged baby rather than a four legged?


Haha, yes. A skin puppy!

I out an announcement on a few weeks back and have been blogging away. Feel free to have a look.

Http://charlottemurphy88.wix.com/bisforbaby

Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!! How exciting Love all the names you have picked out. James is a cute name I went to school with a James and he was a really funny happy guy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats Lottie! Wonderful Boy news!! :baby2::baby:

Finn and Sebastian are two of my favourite names for baby boys, would you believe. I love the idea of Sebastian as if friends shorten it (which happens let's face it), Seb also sounds great! I also love the name Seth.

I think it's great to find out.. You can plan ahead!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo a lovely little mummy's boy!!! Scrumptious xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love old fashioned names. Which ever name you choose you will love! I didn't manage to find a name for either of mine until after they were born, then their names just seemed to fit and none were a name we had thought of previously


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah we like Sebastian because we love seb or sebby. 

Glad you like it too Ruth  I think we'll narrow it down to 3 or 4 and then decide when he's born xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> BOY!!!
> 
> I'm so excited - I would have been just as excited if it was a girl, it's just so nice knowing
> 
> ...


Mckenzie?? Brooklyn? Macauley??  joke names..... No offence if anyone has them 
The others I had on my list were Albert aka albie x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Some of my favourites.. Robin, Joseph, Elliott, Ethan


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't have a name for a couple of weeks after I was born!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations Rachel. I like Sebastien and Finn. Did my Bowen courses with a lovely guy called Finn, so caring and absolutely besotted with his newborn baby. He had a great sense of humour too!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A boy! Congratulations all over again. How exciting. Start learning how to sew patches on worn out trouser knees, remove countless weird treasures from pockets and do a moving face swipe with a washcloth. Boys are so much fun.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Yeah we like Sebastian because we love seb or sebby.
> 
> Glad you like it too Ruth  I think we'll narrow it down to 3 or 4 and then decide when he's born xx


I really love Seb. Sebastian was the cool lobster in little mermaid


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> A boy! Congratulations all over again. How exciting. Start learning how to sew patches on worn out trouser knees, remove countless weird treasures from pockets and do a moving face swipe with a washcloth. Boys are so much fun.


Haha - so true, I have a jar in which I collect curious items retrieved from Billy's pockets, hair bands, shells, stones, string, stones, pieces of wood - pure treasure to him,
And as for wiping him with 2 wet wipes - he considers that a bath!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We went to next and marks and Spencer's after dinner so we could make our first ever baby purchase! We just got some cute babygros with stars on - I got all emotional at the till paying for them imagining our baby boy in them. So silly! 

Thank you all  as I said before, I don't share stuff like this on face book, but feel like this is a much nicer network to share news! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is lovely buying baby things, enjoy it and cherish! ...like puppies they just grow so quick, I remember been really sad about changing baby Billy's clothes, from newborn & 0-3 months to 3-6 months 
But it's also good to know they're growing & healthy! x
The little horror & spoilt brat is 5 today!  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It is lovely buying baby things, enjoy it and cherish! ...like puppies they just grow so quick, I remember been really sad about changing baby Billy's clothes, from newborn & 0-3 months to 3-6 months
> But it's also good to know they're growing & healthy! x
> The little horror & spoilt brat is 5 today!  x


Ahhh happy birthday billy!! 

What does the average 5 year old boy want for their birthday nowadays? My class are all 11, I'm not down with the little kids. 

I'm making the most of pregnancy  I remember my favourite part of puppyhood was the bit before we actually got the puppy..... When I was SO excited and going on shopping sprees. Then the chaos began!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Billy!! arty2:

Lottie.. So glad you are sharing this with us! Such a special time for you. Just enjoy every minute.. I know you are 

I don't have Facebook so this is where I do my electronic socialising..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ahhh happy birthday billy!!
> 
> What does the average 5 year old boy want for their birthday nowadays? My class are all 11, I'm not down with the little kids.
> 
> I'm making the most of pregnancy  I remember my favourite part of puppyhood was the bit before we actually got the puppy..... When I was SO excited and going on shopping sprees. Then the chaos began!


Ha well you can get excited during the pregnancy - but it doesn't last forever, but I know what you mean, it's the anticipation and you just can't imagine how he will look etc. pushing him in his pram etc - Oooo I'm so excited for you!
The answer to what do 5 year olds want...... EVERYTHING & more besides! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Happy Birthday Billy!! arty2:
> 
> Lottie.. So glad you are sharing this with us! Such a special time for you. Just enjoy every minute.. I know you are
> 
> I don't have Facebook so this is where I do my electronic socialising..


Thanks Ruth! Bless the little spoilt brat he is now asleep and i am Enjoying a wine - NOT reminiscing this time 5 years ago x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth! Bless the little spoilt brat he is now asleep and i am Enjoying a wine - NOT reminiscing this time 5 years ago x


I'm also having a wine after a very long week!

I bet you can't believe he's 5! Your precious little monkey!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I'm also having a wine after a very long week!
> 
> I bet you can't believe he's 5! Your precious little monkey!


Precious little monkey are some of the nicer words I would call him at this stage!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A BOY!
I love being mum to my boys and at nearly 18 and nearly 21 they give the best hugs 
It doesn't seem so long ago that they were 5 (lego, playmobil and light sabres being the thing at 5 for them) Happy Birthday Billy!

Sebastian is great - who else remembers the badly dubbed black and white TV programme Belle and Sebastian one of my favourite childhood memories of TV...
Also like Finn.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Doing my daily browse through Achica. Saw this and thought of you... http://www.achica.com/LesbébésdElyséa

Lots of cute stuff!

Also another feature.. Reuseable nappies!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations, only just had chance to check up on forum, I thought of you this morning. A boy  lovely When you said how you felt emotional buying the baby grows, made me well up, it is such a wonderful time, even with the aches and pains that come along with it. Love all the names you mentioned, I have an adorable nephew called Finn (well thats what we call him, he is offically Finley). Look forward to future updates.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth! Bless the little spoilt brat he is now asleep and i am Enjoying a wine - NOT reminiscing this time 5 years ago x


Wow little Billy is 5! Happy Birthday to him he is adorable Soon he will know that your wine isn't "mommy juice" so enjoy him while he is innocent


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Billy!

I'm glad you are sharing the delight of your pregnancy with us and we'll be here when you waddle not walk and when you get heartburn and braxton hicks and all the other not so delightful aspects as well. Shopping is so much fun. I was well prepared but I recall having to send my mum out to get extra receiving blankets about two days in when I realized how much baby boys "sprinkle" during diaper changes.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I hope you send some of that boy-baby-dust my way! I won't have a gender scan for another 5-6 weeks and we're really hoping for a boy (with three girls in the house a second little boy would really be lovely).

I'm going to go see your blog now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Lottie, seeing that picture makes you really feel like a mummy &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I like Finn, we nearly chose that but it was very similar to my maiden name. 
If you're wanting suggestions, I like Seth, Ted, Ned, Eli,Zeb,Jed ....there's a bit of a similarity here I think &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great news Lottie, seeing that picture makes you really feel like a mummy &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I like Finn, we nearly chose that but it was very similar to my maiden name.
> If you're wanting suggestions, I like Seth, Ted, Ned, Eli,Zeb,Jed ....there's a bit of a similarity here I think &#55357;&#56842;


Firstly many congratulations to you Lottie , a boy ..your very own little man !
Karen I love your choice of names Ned , Seth , Ted and Eli , great names for a boy and a man. Finn is great too and Isaac and Raff and....oh I could go on and on but I won't. 

Val


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, Karen you seem to have a bit of a thing for single syllable boys names going on there?! 

What name did you go for in the end with your son? 

X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking at Val's suggestions I remember now we nearly went for Isaac too, I wanted Seth but Richard said with Greenwood it sounded too much like a farmer, I think if I'd have held out he'd have given in. He went to work one day and told veryone he was Finn that lasted a day and in the end we settled on Roan


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

........ Not based on Cockapoo markings honest lol xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Roan is lovely - is it pronounced 'rowan' or like 'blue roan'? 

ive just switched my blog from a wix account to a google blogspot one. The new address is

http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Without the W sound .... Xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw WOW what amazing news!! Congratulations how very exciting! I have only just seen all your threads about having a baby!! Amazing!! Bet you are so happy and excited! I completely agree about feeling your baby will be very lucky with having a Cockapoo to grow up with, its just perfect. I am hoping to be in your position in the next year or so me and my partner of 10 years  got engaged at Christmas so now planning a wedding and moving house then I think its time  I have just turned 26 but same as you feel young still! I am sure you will be a fab mummy to your baby boy just as you are to Tilly - Congratualtions again xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

A BOY!! how exciting! Boys are full of fun and love, they love to be busy but love nothing better than a big snuggle with mum - what does that remind you of? (certain type of dog perhaps?!!). I didn't know what we were having and took a list of about 10 girls and 10 boys names to the hospital, still took about 36 hours after he was born until we made the final choice - it was only then looking at the list that we started thinking 'well, maybe i'm not so keen on that one, or that one....' I think some we didn't choose were James, Elliot and Felix but can't remember any others.


----------

